# Diamonds are forever....



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

I don't need love... for what would love do me? Diamonds never fool me...


..let's click the rewards and see.... oh 😔


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Diamonds never fool me...


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> View attachment 667125
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done ✔ 

I'm no longer Diamond, myself, but I'll get my rewards back if I improve my service.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I stopped being Diamond when I realized it made Dara richer and myself poorer…


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

closest I came was 3 times the points required , perfect 0% cancel rate and a 2% acceptance.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I'll be Diamond sometime next week. Just got to get 85 more acceptance points and lose 26 cancel point.


Easy peasy


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Diamonds are cool but I prefer dollars. Can’t have both in RS.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

_blue for life with my 55% acceptance rate_


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Let your landlord know that you will be paying the rent with Uber diamonds


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Flawlessbox said:


> Let your landlord know that you will be paying the rent with Uber diamonds


What landlord? Oh you mean the guy that's in the parking lot every night that makes sure that it's okay. That's usually called the security guard.


----------

